# JNAT Heaven!



## brooksie967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Just took delivery of two very much anticipated stones!

Testing these with my konosuke fujiyama petty in blue #1 to get an idea of the polishing capabilities.


----------



## mqphoto (Jun 14, 2017)

Woooow


----------



## Sharpchef (Jun 14, 2017)

They look awesome! congrats!
btw. is the knife that small or the stone as big? .....

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## brooksie967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Sharpchef said:


> They look awesome! congrats!
> btw. is the knife that small or the stone as big? .....
> 
> Greets Sebastian.



Sebastian, the knife is a 150mm petty 
:knife:


----------



## foody518 (Jun 14, 2017)

That polish is CLEAN!


----------



## brooksie967 (Jun 14, 2017)

foody518 said:


> That polish is CLEAN!



Thanks! That's only patina removal so about 1 or 2 minutes of work MAX. Super easy stones to use!


----------



## Panamapeet (Jun 14, 2017)

Which stones are these?


----------



## StonedEdge (Jun 14, 2017)

What Spipet said...


----------



## Kingkor (Jun 14, 2017)

And where did you get them from?


----------



## Krassi (Jun 14, 2017)

Call the police those stones are criminal! 
Holy crap they look insanely clean!!! Are they 220mm or even 250mm length?

Soo what did you get?


----------



## valgard (Jun 14, 2017)

The polish is mind-blowing


----------



## brooksie967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks guys! My dealer said they were narutaki suita but weren't totally sure.


----------



## brooksie967 (Jun 14, 2017)

valgard said:


> The polish is mind-blowing



Thanks man! No tricks either. Literally less than 2 minutes on the rocks. Soft and way finer than their hardness would indicate.


----------



## tgfencer (Jun 14, 2017)

Looking good Jeremy! Seems like a couple of winners there, especially with that polish. Let us know how hey they stack up against your other beauties


----------



## Bigkev2828 (Jun 14, 2017)

Oh Jermey please just send me something


----------



## Unstoppabo (Jun 14, 2017)

Umm is it just me or do this look a bit like the suita you recently shipped me? Maybe finish a bit finer?


----------



## Badgertooth (Jun 14, 2017)

I've had a word with Kyoto stone association Jezbo, and we're cutting you off.


----------



## Zweber12 (Jun 15, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> I've had a word with Kyoto stone association Jezbo, and we're cutting you off.



:doublethumbsup:


----------



## brooksie967 (Jun 15, 2017)

Unstoppabo said:


> Umm is it just me or do this look a bit like the suita you recently shipped me? Maybe finish a bit finer?



They are very similar but not nearly as fast!


----------



## brooksie967 (Jun 15, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> I've had a word with Kyoto stone association Jezbo, and we're cutting you off.



How dare you!

NZ is now on my radar......


----------



## mqphoto (Jun 15, 2017)

Brooksie, you have pm =)


----------



## Unstoppabo (Jun 15, 2017)

brooksie967 said:


> They are very similar but not nearly as fast!



The fast fine continuum! Loving the speedster btw but now I want something a bit finer... Can I request a spot in line if you decide to sell one of these? Happy to take any hand me downs you may have!


----------



## brooksie967 (Jun 15, 2017)

Krassi said:


> Call the police those stones are criminal!
> Holy crap they look insanely clean!!! Are they 220mm or even 250mm length?
> 
> Soo what did you get?



Haha thanks my friend. Standard size . I wish they were 250mm. I find longer some see far more rare than even thick stones above 40mm


----------



## Matus (Jun 15, 2017)

I think most humans have their arms too short to reasonably use a 250 mm long stone  The longer the stroke, the harder to keep things under control I find.


----------



## nutmeg (Jun 17, 2017)

brooksie967 said:


> Thanks! That's only patina removal so about 1 or 2 minutes of work MAX. Super easy stones to use!



very effective 2 minutes &#128076;&#127999;


----------

